# Calendrier données en double



## ubuubu (22 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, 
suite mise à jour en iOS 15, beaucoup de mes données se retrouvent en double. Je précise que je synchronise systématiquement tout mon iPhone 11 dès que je le branche sur mon iMac, aussi bien les contacts que les calendriers. Je le fais en local sur le Mac et aussi sur le Cloud. Cela explique t'il cette anomalie ? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2021)

Bonsoir

Pourquoi ne pas synchroniser qu'avec iCloud?


----------



## ubuubu (22 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas synchroniser qu'avec iCloud?


Manque de confiance dans les clouds !


----------

